# July "Toys" Photo Contest - Submissions



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Submit your photos for the category "Toys" through *July 8th at midnight*. 

Again, you can submit your photo in this thread, or e-mail them directly to me at [email protected]. If you submit your photo via e-mail, *please be sure to include your username and dog's name.
*
Any questions, please let me know....

Again, here's the _official rules_:

Contest Rules (Golden Retriever Forum Secondary (just for fun) Photo Contest Official Rules) (Golden Retriever Forum Secondary (just for fun) Photo Contest Official Rules) (Golden Retriever Forum Secondary (just for fun) Photo Contest Official Rules)


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

A few of us were discussing tennis balls as a theme....but I decided to broaden it to toys. Didn't want to leave goldens out who aren't hooked on tennis balls (are there any?).


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Gabriella Duck hunting


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

*Baby Hudson and his ball*

Hudson - as a puppy with his ball


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If only I could find the original....Gosh those pups are cute!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

*Holly and "Baby"*

Holly has had this "toy" for 4 1/2 years now


----------



## Augustus McCrae (Jun 10, 2007)

*Gus with his Red Devil*

Gus is 8 weeks and loves his squeaky red devil.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

OK, I give up even before the contest is over!!! There is no way Brooks at 2 years can compete with the cuteness of all those puppies!!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Shyla


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Luc and Desi playing with their tug toy.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Wow.....we have a lot of great pictures already.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

*Doh!*

Robbie Kills Bart!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker and his Binky.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

What could be better than... the TOY STORE!!


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

*Yeh I got it!!*

Indy jumping to catch her toy.:bowl:


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

After Ryley's Run in Albany, a few of us went to a local Fireman's Carnival and Jester won this prize puppy (welll...Daddy actually won it for him  He loves his puppy...it reminds him of how much fun he had at Ryley's Run!


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Lucy, you've got that crazy look in your eye.....


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*question?*

does this have a to a recent pic of your dog or can it be a puppy shot?


----------



## Mandyjac (Apr 5, 2007)

My favorite toys are the ones I shouldn't have


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*Here is Liam*

Liam and his stuff toy.....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Rachel's Mom said:


> does this have a to a recent pic of your dog or can it be a puppy shot?


I put a puppy shot


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*rachel's favorite*

here is rachel with her favorite...taken today my entry


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

It's never too cold for a Hula Hoop! One of Griffyn's favorite toys!


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

Bailey never leaves his poor toy rabbit alone. This was before the poor old thing had surgery to fix its neck!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

*When he went to sleep, Jules fit in his 'Pup Tent'. Whatever happened!?!?!*


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

*Woody with a "few" of his favorites....*

Just a few....


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is Peanut at age 6 weeks and Jack. Peanut still got this toy with out the stuffing


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Our submission:


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

MisterBailey said:


> Bailey never leaves his poor toy rabbit alone. This was before the poor old thing had surgery to fix its neck!


OMG!!! What a wonderful photo. Mister Bailey is just absolutely adorable. How precious is this?? Love it, love it love it.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Monty With his Tigger & poo bear. he just loves them


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great pictures from everyone. I know this is going to be another hard month to pick just one. I love Mister Bailey and his rabbit, Tucker and his binky,


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> It's never too cold for a Hula Hoop! One of Griffyn's favorite toys!


 I would have never thought about a dog playing with a hulahoop. That is awesome. 

Looks like another GReat month for pictures.

Hooch


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Shianna with her favorite toy.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

goldenluver said:


> Shianna with her favorite toy.


Nancy, that is a great shot. How adorable!!!! Great choice to enter. Your making it tough. Thanks though. Its a great shot.


----------



## Dino (Jun 24, 2007)

Hello, here is Dino's Entry. A shot taken when he was 3 months old with his favourite doggy, we have since changed 3 doggies for him to replace the soiled ones. :doh:


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh Dino look just so cute. he"s Beautifull.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Hmm! Very hard to choose again this month, great shots


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I would have never thought about a dog playing with a hulahoop. That is awesome.
> 
> Looks like another GReat month for pictures.
> 
> Hooch


That was when he was 4-5 months old - he chews them to ribbons now. :doh: I suggest for non-voracious chewers only. :


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I am in big trouble trying to vote in this contest. There are way too many fantastic photos. You guys have really made it difficult, but I love seeing all these pics. They are simply awesome!


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

Maisie and Benji.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

wow... all these submissions are great!!!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

*Doubling up*

Abby


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Nancy, that is a great shot. How adorable!!!! Great choice to enter. Your making it tough. Thanks though. Its a great shot.


Thank you Donna!!


----------



## EllyMay (Jun 8, 2007)

Here is one of Sophia and a crushed ball.


----------



## 737mech (Nov 4, 2006)

My first photo to post of Decker with one of many toys that he likes to hold.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith, showing the proper way to smell a toy butt before destuffing it!


----------



## Dino (Jun 24, 2007)

Doreens said:


> Oh Dino look just so cute. he"s Beautifull.


Hi Doreen, Thanks!!!  Love, Dino


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Roxy doesn't know where her toy is


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Parker with his beloved tennis ball... and a NEW toy!


----------



## lovestofly (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's Putz with one of his favorites.............


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## cosmomom (Aug 28, 2006)

This one messed up, see next post.


----------



## cosmomom (Aug 28, 2006)

Cosmo, with his rawhide that he plays with as much as he chews it.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


>


Love that shot of Hoots, Mary. I love his expression and I like how he has the paw on the side of the ball. Great shot.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Brinkleysmom said:


> Love that shot of Hoots, Mary. I love his expression and I like how he has the paw on the side of the ball. Great shot.


Thanks Donna.... You know Hoots loves any kind of Balls........


----------



## Turchman (Apr 13, 2007)

Oliver, 4 months, with his Kong and Monkey.


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

*Tessa's First Toy*


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

Maya playing with her Kong, her tail was wagging so fast I could not catch it in this pic. She is about 10 weeks old in this picture.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Erin loves her big pink foot!!


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Here is Daisy playing with her two favorite toys - my other dog Lady and their duck.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Here's Carson's entry..... 8.5 weeks old, the day we came home. He played with this piece of another toy for a few weeks....


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope I am not being redundant submitting two similiar photos in the contests. Again, Sammy and Murphy just love their fish! Of course, the new pool is their favorite toy!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

justmejanis said:


> I hope I am not being redundant submitting two similiar photos in the contests. Again, Sammy and Murphy just love their fish! Of course, the new pool is their favorite toy!


I like your pool. How did you make that ramp for them? I bought a good size metal frame pool now I just have to get DH to set it up. LOL What a cute picture.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

One of Sunni's pups with Elmo!

mary jean


----------



## Kai (Apr 16, 2007)

*A ball is bigger then my head? *


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Too funny great pictures everyone. 

Hooch


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Mary that picture of Houdini with the really big tennis ball is the best! I laughed out loud. I am so glad you had the camera out when he did that, you made my day.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> Mary that picture of Houdini with the really big tennis ball is the best! I laughed out loud. I am so glad you had the camera out when he did that, you made my day.


He actually does it quite often, thats his watch the girls go at it pose....


----------



## Pilotsmom (Feb 2, 2007)

*Gracie playing in the water outside*

Here is Gracie playing in a galvanized tub in the back yard the other day.

This water stayed clean for about five seconds.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

This one I'm gonna enter because Tinkerbell has a ton of toys, but she has a favorite and I have lots of pics with her and her favorite monkey.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Six hours left to submit pictures....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Kimm said:


> If only I could find the original....Gosh those pups are cute!


Kimm.....is it just me, or is the "attached" size as big as this picture gets?


----------

